# mplayer full screen not working



## bsdburrito (Mar 26, 2009)

i read this thread regarding a similar (i have a different video card) issue but i am not willing to build drm from git. perhaps now that time has passed there is a different solution. 

i am using a geforce 6800 on a newly installed 7.1 release. i used the nvidia driver built from ports/x11/nvidia-driver, ran ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig, and added nvidia_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf. using the -vo option with all the options listed from mplayer -vo help gives no help, only -vo x11 manages to play the video but no full screen scaling. any help here?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

You don't need drm if you use the binary nvidia driver.

mplayer -vo help doesn't give a list of options?


```
dice@williscorto:~>mplayer -vo help
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 10)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
Available video output drivers:
	xv	X11/Xv
	x11	X11 ( XImage/Shm )
	xover	General X11 driver for overlay capable video output drivers
	gl	X11 (OpenGL)
	gl2	X11 (OpenGL) - multiple textures version
	dga	DGA ( Direct Graphic Access V2.0 )
	xvidix	X11 (VIDIX)
	cvidix	console VIDIX
	null	Null video output
	mpegpes	Mpeg-PES file
	yuv4mpeg	yuv4mpeg output for mjpegtools
	png	PNG file
	jpeg	JPEG file
	gif89a	animated GIF output
	tga	Targa output
	pnm	PPM/PGM/PGMYUV file
	md5sum	md5sum of each frame
```

The xv driver should work, it does on my system.


----------



## adamk (Mar 26, 2009)

mplayer from packages doesn't (or didn't a month ago) support xv.  Make sure you are using mplayer from ports.  If you are, and xv isn't an option, let us know.  If xv is an option, but doesn't work, do you get any errors?

Adam


----------



## bsdburrito (Mar 27, 2009)

well i tried installing the mplayer port and now i'm not getting anything. at least with the package i could play videos although it wasn't fullscreen. here are the relevant errors i get trying to play the avi/mpg/wmv files that *were* working under the package :

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: demux_open
- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.

- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
  gcc version.

note: i haven't recompiled mplayer with --enable-debug as i don't know how to make the port go back to the original state; i've tried make deinstall and make clean but i still don't get the original menu with the compilation options. though it seems this issue should be solvable without doing that.


----------



## Djn (Mar 27, 2009)

Try reinstalling the multimedia/win32-codecs port.


----------



## bsdburrito (Mar 27, 2009)

i did, it reinstalls fine but problem persists.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2009)

bsdburrito said:
			
		

> note: i haven't recompiled mplayer with --enable-debug as i don't know how to make the port go back to the original state; i've tried make deinstall and make clean but i still don't get the original menu with the compilation options. though it seems this issue should be solvable without doing that.


*make rmconfig*


----------



## Djn (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah yes - I overlooked that half. Oops.
There's also "make config", I believe - useful if you want to set the options now, without starting the actual make.


----------



## bsdburrito (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks sirdice, i just removed the bad config file and recompiled and it works now. i think the first time i compiled with an experimental nvidia option, though after i rmconfig'd the option mysteriously disappeared, but it works now so problem solved.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2009)

In the newer mplayer that nvidia option is no longer available. Not really a loss, I never got it to work.


----------

